
Does This Work? - evochimp
https://www.amazon.com/SkySaver-260-Building-Escape-Backpack/dp/B013F0N7G0
======
bloak
Having a "backpack" for each person is silly. The device should be attached to
the wall next to the window, so it will be there when somebody needs it, and
it should be possible for several people to use it, one after the other. (I
have lived in a building that had such a device installed, though I don't
remember exactly how it worked.)

~~~
evochimp
It uses a preinstalled anchor point which would not be something big, exposed
to the elements. One can use multiple anchor points. It will be difficult to
mount something or buckle up if it is hanging outside the window.

~~~
bloak
The one I saw in real life was installed inside, near the window. Apart from
aesthetics, I can't see why you'd want to install it outside.

------
evochimp
[https://www.thenational.ae/uae/high-rise-escape-chute-
could-...](https://www.thenational.ae/uae/high-rise-escape-chute-could-
evacuate-dubai-s-tall-buildings-in-minutes-1.762633)

------
arthry
I'd worry about the anchor part since there is a chance you can miscalculate
the length and get stuck in mid-decent. Meanwhile, anchor could get more
damage if not planned properly.

------
evochimp
[https://patents.google.com/patent/US4951779](https://patents.google.com/patent/US4951779)

------
PaulHoule
No reason it shouldn't. Unless you are panicked and you don't properly attach
the line before you jump that is.

